# AAC Valve idle speed?



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

theres a screw type thing to adjust the aac valve how do you adjust it like what should it be set at how many turns rpms etc


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

92GOLDGXE said:


> theres a screw type thing to adjust the aac valve how do you adjust it like what should it be set at how many turns rpms etc



The fsm states the idle speed for automatics is 790rpm/+-50rpm..

Manual trans is 750rpm/+-50rpm...


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> The fsm states the idle speed for automatics is 790rpm/+-50rpm..
> 
> Manual trans is 750rpm/+-50rpm...



is that the idle in neutral or drive?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

92GOLDGXE said:


> is that the idle in neutral or drive?



In neutral with all accessories turned off.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

in drive I idled at 500-550 :noes:


----------

